# Southern Angle Headed Dragon Photo's



## KREPS2011 (May 22, 2011)

These days Southern Angle Headed Dragons are not out in the Herp world that much.
But to me they are 1 of the most beautiful dragons i have ever seen.
I would love to get more of these guys but its so hard to find them. And at a good price.
I only currently own 2 of these guys but hopefully will get more soon. They are only roughly 6 or 7 months old. Im almost certain that they might be a pair. but im not 100% sure because of how younge they are.

I am hope some day soon they become reconised by many of 
people and become a very popular choice for a first Reptile 

Cheers
Kyle

Here are some Pictures of them that i have taken today.
And their set up so far.


----------



## FusionMorelia (May 22, 2011)

what a little cutie! how big do they get?


----------



## dihsmaj (May 22, 2011)

These guys... I want one for my next lizard.


----------



## lisa5 (May 22, 2011)

They look really cute and look like they have a great set up!


----------



## Naga_Kanya (May 22, 2011)

Lovely set up, and such great lizards. If I hadn't fallen so hard for Boyds I'd have these in a flash; I think they're fabulous. Lucky you!


----------



## KREPS2011 (May 22, 2011)

They have almost the same setup and requirments as a boyd.
They grow to roughly 45cm.
these guys are roughly 10cm at the moment.
I would recommend these guys 2 any1.
Im planing on making their setup better. Just very hard to find the type of things i want. Im planning on putting 2 waterfalls in their soon.
Thank you all for your nice comments 
Cheers
Kyle


----------



## Mooseman (May 22, 2011)

They are a fantastic dragon i have kept and bred them for years.
My largest adult would be lucky to be 40cm probably more like 35cm.
I have a waterfall and a large water area for them to soak in they
love it as well as there vertical branches.
Mark.


----------



## BurtonReptiles (May 22, 2011)

lovely little lizards where they from in australia?


----------



## KREPS2011 (May 22, 2011)

Yes they are Mark. Your set up sounds great. Im currently looking for some fake bamboo for their Braches.



> lovely little lizards where they from in australia?


xMattybx they are from a Rainforest that streches from top NSW to the bottom of Queensland.

Cheers
Kyle


----------



## Erebos (May 28, 2011)

I Noticed my male flare up today his flaps under his jaw went bigger then I have ever seen it then looked over and my other male was head bobbing then they both started lol it was the most funniest thing I have ever seen. Both the males where getting angry at each other because the could see each other on the other side of the room


----------



## MSD Reptiles (May 28, 2011)

Ive seen these in the local pet shop. They only have two in there and said they are hard to come by, but they get a regular yearly (small) supply. They sell in there for $195... how far off the mark is that price? 

They are gorgeous! And would be very appealing to a newbie such as myself, which is why im probably going to get a couple  Does anyone on here breed/sell?


----------



## KREPS2011 (May 29, 2011)

W4NTED said:


> Ive seen these in the local pet shop. They only have two in there and said they are hard to come by, but they get a regular yearly (small) supply. They sell in there for $195... how far off the mark is that price?


 
You can usually pick them up for around $120 for hatchies and Around that price for Adults.



> They are gorgeous! And would be very appealing to a newbie such as myself, which is why im probably going to get a couple  Does anyone on here breed/sell?



Camosreptiles has the for sale at $90 each for hatchies.

Here are some more updated Pictures of their enclosure


----------



## BurtonReptiles (May 29, 2011)

mate it looks unreal hope the little ones grow up good


----------



## Specks (May 29, 2011)

can you use a camera ahaha
but seriously nice angle headeds you have
would love to get some and some boyds aswell


----------



## KREPS2011 (May 29, 2011)

Specks said:


> can you use a camera ahaha



i dont own 1 mate. I can only use the ****ty cameras on mine or my misses fones


----------



## Specks (May 29, 2011)

haha okay
fair enough


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 29, 2011)

I used to have some but had to part with them in SA. Will definitely getting some more one day.


----------



## Erebos (May 31, 2011)

this is my male all flared up lovely big tank there is 4 in there.


----------



## sammy09 (May 31, 2011)

br3nton said:


> this is my male all flared up lovely big tank there is 4 in there.



how big is your tank because ive been looking at getting some for a while


----------



## Nadzzz (May 31, 2011)

awesome pic br3nton!

any chance you could post a pic of the whole setup?
would be great to see some good ideas!

Cheers


----------



## KREPS2011 (May 31, 2011)

Nadzzz said:


> awesome pic br3nton!
> 
> any chance you could post a pic of the whole setup?
> would be great to see some good ideas!
> ...



Yes could you mate.
I getting a 2 - 3 year old female on thursday.
Just need to get her a male now


----------



## Erebos (Jun 1, 2011)

I have two setups one is pretty small it's 2 foot long 3 foot high and the other with 4 of them is 5 ft high 4 ft wide and 2.5 feet deep. There are two females that are basking


















I got a few good setups. I go to the bush and use eucalyptus tree branches that I might spray and I go to the 2 dollar shop and get long tree florals green stuff. Same setup u use for my frillys and Boyds they love them just make sure you wash everything really well. I build all my own tanks.


----------



## KREPS2011 (Jun 1, 2011)

br3nton said:


> I have two setups one is pretty small it's 2 foot long 3 foot high and the other with 4 of them is 5 ft high 4 ft wide and 2.5 feet deep. There are two females that are basking
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you build ur little enclosure??
How much did ur big enclosure cost u to build all up??
Does you spot light set off heat??
Cheers
Kyle


----------



## Erebos (Jun 6, 2011)

just thought IDE put another pic of my other male up


----------



## Eamon (Jan 24, 2013)

Thought I might bump this thread back up because I'm interested in seeing other people's SAHD's


----------



## Damiieen (Jan 24, 2013)

One of my females


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 24, 2013)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-lizards-5383/forest-dragon-pic-thread-196381/


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jan 24, 2013)

Here are mine, both girls I think


----------



## shell477 (Jan 29, 2013)

My three babies, we believe we have 2 girls and one male (from left to right) although in this photo you can't see the patterning on the middle girl very well....


----------

